# leave the chicken alone!



## klato (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

my GSD Jaque is chasing, killing and eating chicken.
usually he is calm and controlable when I'm around.
But when I'm doing other things, out of sight he caught chicken 2 times
1. time at a friends place
2. time one of mine
all neighbours here have their chicken roaming free ..and their dogs too

Interestingly my friend has a GSD too and she killed 6 ducks but left the chicken alone...

any working ideas?? no dead chicken around the neck please
Or do I need to tie him up?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah good luck with that - we got rid of our two yard chickens !! Karma was terrrorising them at 10 weeks .......


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I know what to do! You take the dead chicken, and spank the dog with it. Or tie it around your dogs neck with a hay string. 

*Note, do not take this post seriously. See http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/153348-spank-your-dog-dead-chicken.html


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Kinky !


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

get a mean A** rooster?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dog is killing things don'T let
him roam free. here are some of the ways
to contain a dog:

>>>> crate him.
>>>> kennel him.
>>>> put him in a pen
>>>> leash him
>>>> tie out
>>>> keep him indoors
>>>> go outside with him (this is one of my favorites)
>>>> train him ( this works with a lot of issues)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Train him?

e-collar will work very well if used properly!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

neiltus said:


> get a mean A** rooster?


:rofl:


----------

